# kelly assembly, WOW!!



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

this is the new assembly that i got from kelly controls, i used the curtis controller that i had with it, but I will be using an alltrax 72v 450amp controller next month.as you can see in the pics, the controller is mounted on a plate of 1/8 inch aluminum, with the supplied bolts and i used heat sink compound just for more heat displacement, then the 1/8" inch plate has the 2 massive 5" cooling fans mounted to it, I had to buy some spacers and some longer bolts, and drill a couple of holes in the controller to assemble it correctly, after all it was designed for a kelly kdhb controller, so it did come with the wiring harness, which makes it look nice. Then i used more heat sink compound on the 1/8" plate and mounted it back to the bigger plate that holds the contactor fuse and harness. In my view, one can never have to much heat sink compound. The massive fans cover more than the hole controller, but with the new alltrax they should be just right, and they should provide better than adequate cooling for the controller, either one. the hole assembly is very well built, if they could just build there controllers like that, they would be the best. all in all im very impressed with the assembly.


----------



## eva-michael (Apr 13, 2010)

heat sink compound should be good method! Are you going to keep big amp in your driving? But anyway, you should follow up the Amp suggestion. KDH"B" is the higher output version in the kelly KDH controller


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

I origonaly bought a kelly controller, anddid not like it much, It was a 72v 600 amp, when i put it on the car it lost speed and power with the controller that I have in the picture, the car has a top speed of 50, and take off isent bad though i would like a bit more. I have ordered a 72v alltrax its 450 amps, the motor that im using is 400 amps so i dont think that i should go much higher than that, Im not looking for freeway speeds but instead better take off from stop, but I wont get anouther kelly controller.


----------

